# FireNES legal?



## Meat Boy (7. März 2011)

Hallo,
ist das Spielen von NES- und GameBoy-Spielen mit FireNES: Nintendo-Emulator mit 3.900 Games laden - News - CHIP Online legal und erlaubt?


----------



## exa (7. März 2011)

ich glaube das ist so:

Grundsätzlich sind Eumlatoren völlig legal schließlich sind das einfach Programme und Freeware... allerdings musst du eig die Spiele an sich besitzen, denn ansonsten bedeutet das ein unerlaubtes Vervielfältigen von den Spielen, sprich Raubkopieren

ABER: da Chip das ganze listet, sind die Spiele wohl freigegeben, denn ich glaube kaum das Chip irgendwas illegales zum Download anbietet...


----------



## Pokerclock (7. März 2011)

Das ist so eine typische Grauzone. Theoretisch haben die Rechteinhaber noch die Verfügung in wie weit die Spiele vertrieben werden können, aber auf Grund des Alters ist oftmals kein Interesse (auch zur Verfolgung des Rechteverstoß) mehr vorhanden.

Ist im Grunde auch nicht notwendig, falls der Entwickler von FireNES das OK von den Rechteinhabers hat.

Aber eins solltet ihr immer im Hinterkopf haben. Nur weil es eine große Webseite published, heißt das nicht, dass sie das auch dürfen. Blind vertrauen sollte man darauf nicht.


----------



## Meat Boy (7. März 2011)

OK, danke vielmals.


----------

